
Can the mind really heal the body? The placebo “healing” narrative revisited - tokenadult
https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/can-the-mind-really-heal-the-body/
======
Alex3917
SBM conveniently neglects to mention that naturopathic medicine can prevent
Parkinson's. I guess that doesn't fit their narrative.

~~~
Pamar
Any documents to back this up?

~~~
Alex3917
[http://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/192731](http://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/192731)

~~~
DrScump
What passed for "coffee" in 1965 Honolulu (excluding locally grown or
gourmet/specialty) may not resemble what is widely consumed in the West today
(if typical commercial canned coffee, it probably wasn't even _arabica_ ).

